# IT job situation



## rathnaum (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello All:

I am a PR and came to sydney last month. Trying hard for IT jobs (am 10+ years exp in IT). Most of the replies for job applications negative as i have no local experience. I wanted to know:

(1) anybody secured IT jobs in Sydney, Melb or in other metros recently? What was your experience getting job?

thanks


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Try contacting recruitment agencies directly. For example Manpower, Hays or Chandler Macleod. Explain your situation to the consultants and get them to find you a temp contract for a few months. That way you will get some local experience and get used to local work style. I am sure they will find something for you.


----------



## dipssree (Nov 29, 2010)

HI,
I too experienced the same as many when I came to Oz. 
I have experience abroad but everyone asks about local experience. I am into IT. As there was no luck finding job in my field even after 6 months of stay there I returned to my home country.


----------



## Thi Han (Dec 1, 2010)

Dexter said:


> Try contacting recruitment agencies directly. For example Manpower, Hays or Chandler Macleod. Explain your situation to the consultants and get them to find you a temp contract for a few months. That way you will get some local experience and get used to local work style. I am sure they will find something for you.


hi
I'm trying to apply a job from outside of Ausii. is it possible?

Is every employer in Ausii need local experience?is there any change to get a job without it?

Does ACS(Austrilian Computer Society) help their member to find jobs?

What sort of certificate are useful for IT career in Ausii?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

First of all - you need a visa. Most employers will not talk to you if you are not permanent resident or citizen of Australia. If you are after sponsorship 457 then I don't think any of these recruiters can help you. 

Local experience is essential in most positions. 

Not sure about ACS or certificates. I work in IT but in sales.


----------



## nepoliandgreat (Nov 10, 2010)

*Importance of job contacts*

Hi,
I have felt or I am quite sure that even though IT sector on its groom but still to get a job there is very much importance of contacts,it has been observed that 85% of job vacancies never come into picture they are almost delivered in close persons of employees.
Now if you are thinking about job agencies yes they take care of your concern as it is directly related to their money concern but sometimes you have to be very careful.
job search sites just make your resume visible to employers so it is quite necessary that you use keywords in your resume so that it can be visible to concerned employer
I strongly belove that getting a job is not so tough process if you follow guidelines and standard procedures to get it after the recession a huge no of jobs have came into market just you need skill to search it.
thanks and wish all you job seekers all the best.


----------



## joeman (Jan 14, 2010)

HI,


I am in IT and came to Melbourne 6 months ago. First of all, I like this forum better than expat forum as there are too many indians in that forum and they always don't paint the REAL scenario of the job market. 


I met a person in one of the forum who is a HR expert and he saw my resume was very frank with me. Well, the truth is that unless your skill set are critical to to the market, it is not easy to get a job because it took 6 months to get a perm job and in between I was working on contract. Accordingly to that HR expert, 65 percent of all jobs are not advertised and it is through recommendation. If there are jobs being advertised, it is mainly to adhere to the law as someone has already filled that positon and they advertised it because of "fair practice" and most people who go for interviews are just wasting their time. 

You may want to apply for contract jobs and lower your pay expectation. An indian without local experience and me (with local experience) were applying for a contract job and he got the job. I asked the recruiter why I didnt get it and he told me that it is not my technical ability or local experience but this indian was asking lesser by 30 precent of the expected rate. The employer save 30 precent salary !!!

Thankfully, when I didnt get that job, a perm offer came to me and I accept it. 

So maybe one of the way to get into the market is to get a contract and lower the pay expectation, some employers may take you in.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Sounds like all IT market loves Indians.  I just love battling with those blokes over the phone and hear their famous "May I start with your first name, please" to which I usually answer "No" and... surprisingly I get much better cooperation. 

Believe it or not but Indians have earned a really poor opinion as employees in Australia. They are really cool, nice people but their attitude at work is often seen negatively. They are unpunctual, rude, nervous and do not mix up well with the locals. They get sick very often (especially on Fridays on Mondays) and usually use all of their sick leave every year. This is just amazing. The same guys outside work can be your best mates, the most lovely people you would ever think of. At work they really change. Obviously there are exceptions to this but I personally have not seen too many. 

If a company hires someone just because they want salary of 30 per cent less than you - that's no reason to be upset. You should actually thank the Indian bloke who took on the job - he saved you from scrooges who don't pay attention to quality but just try to do it in any way and only care about saving their money. It is uncommon for Australian companies to go that way - employees who agree to significantly lower salary are considered poor specialists in their areas. A good specialist will not agree to work below certain salary level. Companies that select cheaper guys are usually international concerns.


----------



## salex (Feb 22, 2011)

Very nice point of view Dexter  Could't agree more with you on your last post above!


----------



## aozora (Feb 18, 2011)

I was wondering if you are on a Working Holiday Visa, is it possible to do some IT temp work? I was going to go to Melbourne because of friends and since I heard it is a decent place to find work. Hopefully, I can look into this further since I think that I can at least look at international corporations for work.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

No restrictions to do that although I don't suppose there will be many job offers for working holidays visa holders. You might wanna check Travellers At Work - Australia's leading job search network for traveller and backpacker or www.jobmap.com.au


----------



## aozora (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Dexter. I heard that I can work if it is only six months contract. Hopefully I will continue to look on Seek for work in Melbourne/Sydney for IT work.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

It is truth. You can only work up to 6 months in one place on a working holiday visa. However, your employer, can offer you sponsorship and apply for a sponsorship visa for you.


----------



## dipssree (Nov 29, 2010)

May be u have a wrong perception. I have seen so many Indians, Americans, Australians working. Indians can really complete n provide quality product within less time.


----------



## dipssree (Nov 29, 2010)

May be u have a wrong perception. I have seen so many Indians, Americans, Australians working. Indians can really complete n provide quality product within less time.



Dexter said:


> Sounds like all IT market loves Indians.  I just love battling with those blokes over the phone and hear their famous "May I start with your first name, please" to which I usually answer "No" and... surprisingly I get much better cooperation.
> 
> Believe it or not but Indians have earned a really poor opinion as employees in Australia. They are really cool, nice people but their attitude at work is often seen negatively. They are unpunctual, rude, nervous and do not mix up well with the locals. They get sick very often (especially on Fridays on Mondays) and usually use all of their sick leave every year. This is just amazing. The same guys outside work can be your best mates, the most lovely people you would ever think of. At work they really change. Obviously there are exceptions to this but I personally have not seen too many.
> 
> If a company hires someone just because they want salary of 30 per cent less than you - that's no reason to be upset. You should actually thank the Indian bloke who took on the job - he saved you from scrooges who don't pay attention to quality but just try to do it in any way and only care about saving their money. It is uncommon for Australian companies to go that way - employees who agree to significantly lower salary are considered poor specialists in their areas. A good specialist will not agree to work below certain salary level. Companies that select cheaper guys are usually international concerns.


----------



## spino1981 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm interested too in IT job situation...
I'm 30, coming from Italy in october with a working holiday visa...
had 5+ years of experience in IT... System Engineer with focus on microsoft product and some certifications...
any possibility for me to find a job in Melbourne?


----------

